
Google Profanity Words - LiamPa
https://github.com/RobertJGabriel/Google-profanity-words
======
dgrin91
I don't understand what this is. Banned by google in what way? I can google
for all these words.

> As they closed the api

What api?

~~~
haecceity
You can't say these words in Google buildings or they escort you out.

------
mankyd
I doubt these are words that a "banned". Probably more like words that trigger
extra precaution in certain contexts. Medical terms like "testical" are
perfectly reasonable words.

------
CtrlShiftI
> goatse

oh no, not this again

For those who don't know:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goatse.cx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goatse.cx)

------
lonelappde
Is this accurate? How is it tested?

~~~
adammunich
Check which ones don't get any suggested search results :-)

~~~
bitpush
That doesnt make sense. I can search for asshole just fine.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=asshole&oq=asshole&aqs=chrom...](https://www.google.com/search?q=asshole&oq=asshole&aqs=chrome..69i57.656j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
catsdanxe
But 'bleached asshol' doesn't suggest or correct to 'bleached asshole'

------
nanreh
This list is way too short. What is its provenance?

------
cachestash
arrse - there goes father ted.

------
jimhefferon
God?

------
PedroBatista
> testicle

hm.. ok.

